# Do babies need to be separeted from parents



## Nenad Pavlovic (Nov 23, 2021)

Do babies need to be separeted or they can grow with parents in big cage they were hatched in? Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How long have you owned budgies?
How old are the budgies allowed to breed?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds you allowed to breed are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?
How many chicks are there and how old are each of them?
Is the nest box wooden with a concave bottom and is it attached to the outside of the cage with the opening at a breeding door of the cage?*

*How large is the cage they are in?*
*Are any budgies other than the parents and the chicks in that cage?*


----------



## Nenad Pavlovic (Nov 23, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *How long have you owned budgies?
> How old are the budgies allowed to breed?
> Do you have any experience with breeding?
> Are you certain the birds you allowed to breed are not related?
> ...


I owned then for more than 7 months and they were 3-4 months when I took them home.
One year old
They are not related
Veggies, seeds, egg once every 2 week, cuttlebone and stick of seeds.
To keep them at my home in that cage where they were born if possible.
No
Yes
No chicks yet, just finished with cage and Im gathering informations for breeding
Wooden from osb board, no concave bottom
And I want to attach it outside once Im ready


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I do not believe you are ready.
You need to do more research with regard to breeding before you can consider breeding ethically and responsibly.

Please start with these threads:*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*AFTER reading those threads, if you have specific questions then please read the Budgie Breeding Articles in this section of the forum:
Articles: Budgie Breeding*


----------

